# Fehmarn Südstrand Mole??



## fischa1234 (15. August 2009)

Hallo!
Wollte mal direkt nachfragen, ob schon jemand von der Mole am Südstrand geangelt hat? Macht das dort Sinn? Soll ja durch die Fahrrinne schnell tiefe Wasser erreichbar sein!
Oder ist dort im Sommer soviel los, dass man dort vor lauter Booten gar nicht angeln kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn Südstrand Mole??*

Also als erstes ist der Sommer im allgemeinen nicht so gut zum Brandungsangeln geeignet!

Ich hab 2005 im Juni mal ne Woche Urlaub am Südstrand gemacht und hab auch 2 mal von der Mole aus gefischt.
Ja,das Wasser wird durch die Fahrinne da ziemlich schnell tief,was natürlich gut ist.
Gefangen hab ich da kleine Dorsche,wovon ein paar gerade maßig waren,ein paar kleine Platte,auch ein paar gerade maßige und 2 kleine Aale,also nichts dolles!!!
Also,für mich gibt es bedeutend schönere und bessere Plätze zum Brandungsangeln auf der Insel,aber wie gesagt den Sommer kannst du eigentlich zum Brandungsangeln vergessen,ab Oktober gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## fischa1234 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn Südstrand Mole??*

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort!
Wollte es auch nur mal dort versuchen, weil es direkt um die Ecke von unserer Ferienwohnung ist! Also doch lieber an der Beelitz- Werft? Was haltet Ihr im Sommer von Wulfen?


----------



## Christian0815 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn Südstrand Mole??*

Tach,Fangmeldung von Wulfen.....
Beelitz Werft da sollte was gehen!

Grütz Chris


----------



## Allerangler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Fehmarn Südstrand Mole??*

Beelitz Werft ist immer ein versuch wert !!! 

Aber im Sommer #t #c


----------

